# My 1st real NUGGET and it's a big one!



## archerytech1 (Mar 3, 2015)

After a lot of reading (Hoke twice) and trying to learn as much as I could here and buying Lazer Steves vid I finally did it. I processed some gold plated boards I had 1st. Once I dried the clean powder from them I sat it aside and then processed 4lbs of fingers and added the clean powder to the 1st batch and melted the result.

OMG you guys! I'm sorry for the pics being a bit blurry but this thing is awesome. I couldn't have done it without some of the help from all of you. The scale bounces between 24.0 and 24.1 grams on all 3 of my scales and 24K acid test don't touch it! I wear a size 14 ring so I have big ole mitts and this thing still looks big!

Had to share the pics but my phones camera stinks. 














I have been waiting it seems years to finally do it. 24 freaking grams! I know I probably should have melted them separate from each other but I wanted 1 nugget and felt pretty confident both batches were pure. 

Just had to share with all of you as some of you have really contributed to the result and the process both during and after the processing.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice . :lol:


----------



## archerytech1 (Mar 3, 2015)

justinhcase said:


> Very nice . :lol:



Thank you Justin. I can't stop holding it and staring at it lol.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice button. Just to clarify, you melted the gold into a button, not smelted. See A Glossary of Common Terms.

Dave


----------



## joekbit (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice, well done for sure.

One question. Any info on the boards, size, type, weight? You mentioned the 4lbs of fingers but no info on the boards.


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 24, 2015)

Congratulations, that's a nice hunka *Gold*! Beautiful! :mrgreen:


----------



## Darkness Falls (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice! Now it's time to trade it in for silver! :lol:


----------



## archerytech1 (Apr 12, 2015)

joekbit said:


> Nice, well done for sure.
> 
> One question. Any info on the boards, size, type, weight? You mentioned the 4lbs of fingers but no info on the boards.



Thank you. Yes, there were 4lbs of fingers, 3lbs of these really thin boards. There were if I remember correctly 82 of the boards almost fully plated on both sides and they were 3"X4" Also there were some other fingers and a few misc boards also but I cannot remember the weight of those off the top of my head. 
Here is a pic of the 3lbs of boards I had.

I took the button into a local gold buying place just for sheets and giggles. He told me upfront that he doubted highly it was 24K but I played along 8) . Well, he tested it and then had a puzzled look on his face so he tested it again and had an even more puzzled look so he flipped it over and tested the other side with the same result  . Then without asking me if it was ok he made a deep scratch in the center and tested it there. All testing showed pure. He then made a phone call to a buyer and I don't know what was said on the other end of the call but the guy I was dealing with told the person on the phone "I did, I scratched it deep and tested it again and no discolor or bubbling of any kind". He then hung up the phone and tried to low ball me saying he can only pay 22k. Little did he know I wouldn't have sold it if he offered 100% spot on 24k :lol: . I told him I can't do that, it's worth more than that for me to look at. He said I understand and if I change my mind to please bring it in anytime lol. More than anything the trip was to show it off a bit and sure felt good to know I made that.


----------



## archerytech1 (Apr 12, 2015)

METLMASHER said:


> Congratulations, that's a nice hunka *Gold*! Beautiful! :mrgreen:



Thank you!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice button! 

I have to say I would have been mad about scratching without asking. I learned pretty quick if I was selling to shops and small buyers. I wanted it weighed and quotes upfront before they do their testing.No exception. I remember one lady had taken a gold chain of mine without asking cut 3 links off to "acid test" and realized when she went to weigh it they weren't with the lot. Same goes for filing a large indention in a button. Shards and dust add up. 

Andrew


----------



## artart47 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Friend!
You learned well! Beautiful button. They haven't found a cure for goldfever and I believe you got it now.
You should be proud! great job.
artart47


----------



## archerytech1 (Apr 13, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> Very nice button!
> 
> I have to say I would have been mad about scratching without asking. I learned pretty quick if I was selling to shops and small buyers. I wanted it weighed and quotes upfront before they do their testing.No exception. I remember one lady had taken a gold chain of mine without asking cut 3 links off to "acid test" and realized when she went to weigh it they weren't with the lot. Same goes for filing a large indention in a button. Shards and dust add up.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks!
Yes, that was my first time taking gold to a shop and I sure learned! From now on negotiations come 1st lol.

Good news is I'm about to run another batch and I may just re-melt all of it together so I'm back to 1 bigger button. I won't be adding much but maybe 5-7 grams but that's the plan.


----------



## archerytech1 (Apr 13, 2015)

artart47 said:


> Hi Friend!
> You learned well! Beautiful button. They haven't found a cure for goldfever and I believe you got it now.
> You should be proud! great job.
> artart47



I believe you are correct. Also, thank you very much although the learning has just started it seems :lol:


----------

